# 1942-1945 made bikes?



## jd56 (Sep 22, 2016)

As the WW2 years of 1942-1945 had placed a hold on bike production for the consumer and bike production from the later part of 1942 was dubbed the lightweight Victory bike.
What bikes from the 1942 year would have sported a 1942 tag?

I see bikes were still being produced in the early part of 42 but, I personally have never found a ballooner from this year.

What would you put this tag on?






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 22, 2016)

Anything pre 42 would be cool!


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a set of wartime roadmaster ballooners.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 22, 2016)

Balloon tired bikes were made thru 1942 and make a reappearance in 1944-45. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anything pre 42 would be cool!




...if you want to have the same discussion over and over again on how "that plate couldn't possibly be correct on that bike".


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a friend with a BF Goodrich badged DX Schwinn frame... he wishes to sell. Serial number is an "I" letter with numbers that match the 1942 run..... [rear facing drop-outs and pre-welded kickstand]. They are out there, just sayin'...


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 23, 2016)

Built cycletrucks through 1944,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Sep 24, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Built cycletrucks through 1944,....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I have a 1943 Schwinn built Meade Ranger Cycle Truck 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd (Sep 24, 2016)

I ride a 42 Elgin


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bozman said:


> I have a 1943 Schwinn built Meade Ranger Cycle Truck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Pics?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 25, 2016)

I have what I think is a 1942 Columbia Superb. The frame is stamped G6843 (1941)? and the Morrow rear hub has a date code of 1941 4th quarter, the fenders have the "V" chevrons. It has a New Departure WD front brake hub.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 25, 2016)

My 1943 Cycle Truck







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

